# Machinery Foot Mounts Local?



## PeterT (Sep 17, 2018)

I bought my mill & lathe feet from KBC back in the day. They are still available. These are the least expensive.
https://www.kbctools.ca/products/SHOP SUPPLIES/MACHINE MOUNTS @@26 CASTERS/MACHINE MOUNTS/7637.aspx

But just wondering if anyone knows of a Calgary place that carries them? For reference, minimum 500 pound capability per mount. 
Also my stems are integrated into the base (at least I think so). Any idea if some mounts allow a different length of all-thread to be screwed in? Or maybe they just don't work that way?


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 18, 2018)

I went the amazon route. 

Shop Fox D4341 800 Pound Capacity M...p/B00VBPEAIQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_sfpOBbDQ83S87

They have different length studs. They are back ordered 

It amazes me how HARD it is to source stuff locally . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 18, 2018)

I know it sounds wierd, but why not make solid aluminum pucks and run bolts to them?  If you really need vibration antenuation, get a hocky puck and split it in half and bond it to the aluminum...  

I guess I feel I built my shop to make things, and many of the things I make are for the shop...


----------



## PeterT (Sep 18, 2018)

Ya I haven't ruled it out, John. I've heard pros & cons of pucks. Some say they can split over time, others say they don't dampen as well as industrial rubber or can skate under vibration. I can only conclude maybe they vary by material? My dog could chew one all summer vs. 'consume' another in 20 min flat LOL. My floor has a bit more than average slope so I'm concerned if the puck doesn't squish & conform, it might eventually shear the metal bond. I saw a pic using an inverted carriage bolt. It utilizes the already formed rounded head providing kind of a ball/socket fit for sloped floor if the puck/base has a matching indent. The KBC ones are pretty close to my dimensions / weight rating & I've had good luck with them so far. Same old thing $ vs. roll-your-own factor: bolt, tap, aluminum, puck, glue....


----------



## PeterT (Sep 18, 2018)

I would prefer this style personally. Thicker bolts, ball & socket type leveling swivel, thinner rubber. But...like many things I want in my life... USD & typically located at McMaster Carr damit!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 18, 2018)

My new lathe is currently levelled in 5/8" grade 8 bolts directly on concrete (no rubber). I'm having some challenges levelling , which I think are attributed to the "grade marker" on the bolt head

I use hockey pucks on my air compressor, it's never moved.... I ordered the feet because I find myself with disposable cash now that my kids are gone. 

I favor build vs buy..... just seeing how the other side live dabbler




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Sep 18, 2018)

Discovered Castorland in Calgary carries... kinda. They have certain sizes & not others & are in process of moving. Less expensive but plasticy type bodies which make me suspicious - despite relatively high listed load ratings. Interesting, the plastic must be more of a cover?
https://www.casterland.com/search?q=hwsl


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 18, 2018)

I love Casterland too. The guy who owns it knows his stuff.

But this is my favourite method to combine levellers and anti-vibration: they are threaded furniture inserts and hockey pucks. You can get the inserts at a hardware store. You drill a through-hole that fits the insert, apply a heat gun to soften up the puck a little and whack it into place to make it flush. I've used them successfully for up to 500 lbs. If I want more softness for vibration, or more height for levelling, I glue rubber mat to the bottom. The nice thing about pucks is that you don't need to put a metal plate between the puck and your machine foot like you do with softer rubber to prevent the foot from wearing down the rubber.


----------



## John Conroy (Sep 18, 2018)

Those ones at Casterland sound great and are reasonably priced. I used hockey pucks to support the steel feet I  built. I put the pucks in the lathe and macined a 1/4" deep pocket in each one for the steel foot to sit in.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 18, 2018)

kevin.decelles said:


> I favor build vs buy..... just seeing how the other side live dabbler



I went to school with a guy who refused to buy anything he could make. And I mean ANYTHING. He made three ring binders for class from plywood, hinges, nuts and bolts. He even made his own pencils using a mixture of charcoal, clay and a binding agent that was then dipped in resin.

I don't recall him ever having a girlfriend though . But maybe he made that too.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 20, 2018)

I received one of the feet from amazon (rest on back order).. made me laugh. I focused on the bolt height of 1,5 inches , but pretty much ignored the other measurements except weight capacity (800lbs)

This thing is tiny, like small pastry stuff it in your mouth tiny. Needless to say, cancelled the other 5, will put this on a shelf to remind me.

Off to build some feet.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Sep 20, 2018)

Lol Kevin.


----------



## PeterT (Sep 20, 2018)

The 'Egana' name that KBC carries is actually quite extensive. But they just carry just a limited series.
https://www.eganasl.com/en/ar/17/low-profile.html


----------



## Dr.Fiero (May 4, 2019)

PeterT said:


> I bought my mill & lathe feet from KBC back in the day. They are still available. These are the least expensive.
> https://www.kbctools.ca/products/SHOP SUPPLIES/MACHINE MOUNTS @@26 CASTERS/MACHINE MOUNTS/7637.aspx



New guy here (but ancient to the planet in general  ).

I've been searching around for the best value on some feet for my 12x24 gear head/engine lathe as well (ie, heavy!!).
Went the Amazon route (what a scam - they get you to buy ONE for like $9, then they're 4X that when it come back in stock!). The 4-3/4" ones are a good size, decent capacity, but the price....after the buy-one-cheap.  :/

But those KBC ones look like the deal of the month/year!  Other bonus, is the shipping!  Flat rate, $10.95!
Sure, you can find cheaper mounts at other places, but the shipping will sometimes be as much as your whole cart.

Ok, rant over.  Hi!


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2019)

Hi Dr.Fiero!


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 5, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## ducdon (May 5, 2019)

Here's my DIY effort. 5/8 inch fine all thread, Jamb nuts, 2-1/2 round stock and 1/2 inch thick rubber cut from a truck bed liner. Rubber sits about 1/16 inch proud of the metal foot and compresses under load. Keeps it from skating on cement floor. And maybe adds some damping? I have 6 of them under a 14 X 40 lathe. They seem to do the job. This set will go under my mill when I get to it.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 5, 2019)

Dr.Fiero said:


> New guy here (but ancient to the planet in general  ).
> 
> Ok, rant over.  Hi!


Rants are allowed. 

Casterland probably has some if you decide not to make them. That guy who runs the place is great, and their prices are good.


----------

